
Thinking Psycopg3 - jp_sc
https://www.varrazzo.com/blog/2020/03/06/thinking-psycopg3/
======
RocketSyntax
The biggest problem to be solved is that `pip install psycopg2` does not work
out of the box in most cases; having to resort to the binary. I run into it
with Flask and Django all the time. [https://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CA%2Bmi_8bd6kJHLTGkuyH...](https://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CA%2Bmi_8bd6kJHLTGkuyHSnqcgDrJ1uHgQWvXCKQFD3tPQBUa2Bw%40mail.gmail.com)

<3

